# Train baladeuse



## vespa88

Ciao a tutti!
Ho difficoltà a capire la seguente frase:

"...un train court, avec premières et secondes, ou plutot motrice et baladeuse. Et trolley grésilleur."

Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Si parla di treni, tram, filobus ecc.
Cos'è un treno con prime e seconde? Sarebbe prima e seconda classe? Ma allora perché sarebbe al plurale? E baladeuse riferito ad un treno che vuol dire, sarà un tipo di carrozza, ad esempio la carrozza passeggeri? E cos'è il trolley qui?Un carrello, un filobus, il filo del tram, il tram? 

Ringrazio in anticipo chi vorrà rispondermi!


----------



## marco 1958

Età dello scritto?


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao e benvenut@, vespa88 

Puoi darci la frase completa (perchè sembra che manchi qualcosa al inizio della frase)?


----------



## vespa88

Siamo negli anni 40. Si tratta di poesia in prosa.  L'inizio della frase  è "Quelque chose aussi d'un train..." L'autore sta facendo una serie di frasi-paragone tra un insetto e altri referenti: prima un tram, nella frase precedente, e poi un treno.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Si tratta di un treno, con la motrice e le carrozze di prima e seconda classe; sembra che un tempo queste carrozze fossero chiamate "baladeuses": il TLFi (vedi QUI) recita(Baladeuse)​3._Fam.__Voiture prise en remorque par la motrice d'un tramway :11. Ils prirent donc le tram de Sérianne, dans la baladeuse où il y avait encore deux places debout, parce que c'était bondé de gens qui allaient à la fête. Aragon, Les Beaux quartiers,1936, p. 160.
12. ... un employé de la mairie facilita beaucoup la tâche des autorités en conseillant d'utiliser les tramways (...). À cet effet, on aménagea l'intérieur des baladeuses et des motrices en enlevant les sièges, et on détourna la voie à hauteur du four, qui devint ainsi une tête de ligne. Camus, La Peste,1947, p. 1362.
_​Il trolley è il pantografo, in questo caso semplicemente un'asta che prende la corrente toccando la catenaria.


----------



## vespa88

Grazie mille!


----------



## matoupaschat

Da notare che "un train court" significa sia "un treno corre" che "un treno corto". Tocca a te scegliere, in funzione del contesto.


----------

